# لاول مرة وحصرى عندنا وبس 30 ترنيمة جديدة " هدية ليك " ( اصحاب ) اجنحة النسور - على 12 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .



## بولا وديع (27 يوليو 2010)

*لاول مرة وحصرى عندنا وبس 30 ترنيمة جديدة " هدية ليك " ( اصحاب ) اجنحة النسور - على 12 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة تم تعديل ابعاد هذه الصورة. انقر هنا لمعاينتها بأبعادها الأصلية.






تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة تم تعديل ابعاد هذه الصورة. انقر هنا لمعاينتها بأبعادها الأصلية.





الألبوم ده عبارة عن 3 CD 
فيهم 30 ترنيمة جديدة مهداه من "أصحاب" مجاناً لينا كلنا!

الحكاية ابتدت لمّا إحنا كمجموعة "as7ab"
.حبّينا نقدم لربنا هديّة بسيطة من التسبيحات

هديّة بسيطة.. لإله عظيم
الهديّة عبارة عن 30 ترنيمة جديدة هدفنا بيهم هوّ إننا نحاول نرسم ابتسامة سعادة
 و رضا على وجه الله ليه المجد

إحنا كـ "as7ab"
اشتركنا في كتابة وتلحين و توزيع
و تسجيل الترانيم دي في جو جميل
من الصداقة و الاستمتاع بمزّيكا حلوة

الترانيم بتمثّل فئات مختلفة و أّذواق و أعمار متنوّعة. الترانيم التسبيحيّة بتمثّل الخط العام
 لكن فيه كمان ترانيم للأطفال و للكريسماس. فيه كمان ترانيم للأفراح

اللي بيجمع "as7ab"
هوّ الصداقة و المزّيكا. إحنا مش بنكوّن فريق أو مجموعة جديدة
إحنا بس بنجهّز هديّة بسيطة لإله عظيم! بس كده.
اشترك معانا في تعظيم اسم الرب 
و قدّمله الهديّة دي عن طريق اشتراكك معانا في تسبيحنا ليه!

الترانيم أكثر من رائعة والمجهود المبذول في الألبوم كبير جداً...
 متنساش تصلي من أجل فريق العمل
 والأهم من كده لازم نشترك كلنا مع بعض في تقديم الهدية الحقيقة
 دي لإلهنا وأحنا بنسبحه ونعليه ونخضع ليه ولكلامه.

نشجعك تشترك معانا في منتدى الانبا تكلا بالزقازيق وتقولنا رأيك في الترانيم!
ربنا يباركك وتسبيح علطووووووووول





على فكرة انا عملتلكم الترانيم مكتوبة جوة بالصور

الـترانيـم

ادينى اغنية
انا بلجا ربى ليك
انا مشتقلك
بيتنا هيبقى ليك
دبلة وطرحة
ربى يابختى بيك
كل سنة وانت معايا
ليك كل استحقاق
مش بيتنا
هيكون احلى بيت
ازاى انا هسكت
انا دلوقتى سنى
انا مفدى بالدم الكريم
تسبيح وتحية
راجع
شكرا ليك
لانك انت معايا
ليك كل الاكرام
مين يشبة ليك
يارب نور عينيا
البيت دة بتاعك
انا على صورتك
باركـ بتنا
جاى بغنيلك
ربنا موجود
غنوا لية
لا فندق ولا بيت
ماكانش قصر كبير
نور
ياسمكة

تابعونا كل ماهو جديد وحصرى
على الانبا تكلا بالزقازيق - اجنحة النسور

اخترسيرفر
Size :140 MB
 (Click on link twice It will open in a new window).





mediafire

megaupload

ziddu

rapidshare

filefactory

x7.to

freakshare

fileserve

zshare

sendspace

zippyshare

ifile.it

to links

استنونى هجيب حصريات وراجع بسرعة
بس ياريت تصلولى ارجع بالسلامة​



 









​


----------



## بولا وديع (27 يوليو 2010)

*رد: لاول مرة وحصرى عندنا وبس 30 ترنيمة جديدة " هدية ليك " ( اصحاب ) اجنحة النسور - على 12 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

*ياريت العمل دة مجانى
 ارجوكم بلاش اروح مكان 
ولاقى الشريط دة بيتباع فية

وعلى ابن الطاعة تحل علية البركة*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 يوليو 2010)

*رد: لاول مرة وحصرى عندنا وبس 30 ترنيمة جديدة " هدية ليك " ( اصحاب ) اجنحة النسور - على 12 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

*تسلم ايديك يا بولا


وجاري التحميل ​*


----------



## بولا وديع (28 يوليو 2010)

*رد: لاول مرة وحصرى عندنا وبس 30 ترنيمة جديدة " هدية ليك " ( اصحاب ) اجنحة النسور - على 12 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*



mikel coco قال:


> *تسلم ايديك يا بولا
> 
> 
> وجاري التحميل ​*



مرسى لمرورك ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## nermeen1 (29 يوليو 2010)

*رد: لاول مرة وحصرى عندنا وبس 30 ترنيمة جديدة " هدية ليك " ( اصحاب ) اجنحة النسور - على 12 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

ميرسى ليك وجارى التحميل


----------

